# Bunbun vlog



## BunLover (May 17, 2022)

Hi,
My name is Bunbun, I love weeds and veggies like most other of my bun friends. My owner thinks I am about 3. That's what the shelter told them I think, it was awhile ago that they got me so I can't really remember. I love being outside. I think I am a very good bunny. I should go to the vet soon for another check up. I don't like when they hold me. I will keep you updated on my bun life. Feel free to post pictures.

Bye for now,
Sincerely, Bunbun


----------



## BunLover (May 18, 2022)

Hi guys, 
Thank you @Hermelin for loving my bun post. ❤ I'm exited because it is a nice day outside, and I love to go outside in the warm sun. I will probably drink a LOT of water if it is hot.
-Bye, Bunbun


----------



## Hermelin (May 18, 2022)

I hope you will have a great day Here it’s rest day after the vet visit. No one like getting needle in them


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (May 18, 2022)

BunLover said:


> Hi guys,
> Thank you @Hermelin for loving my bun post. ❤ I'm exited because it is a nice day outside, and I love to go outside in the warm sun. I will probably drink a LOT of water if it is hot.
> -Bye, Bunbun


Days outdoors are always fun! My mom likes to bring me out while she does her schoolwork, and I love to eat grass and relax in the sun. There usually is a smell of other bunnies to though because she gives everybunny a turn. Have fun!!


----------



## BunLover (May 18, 2022)

CrazyChickenGirl said:


> Days outdoors are always fun! My mom likes to bring me out while she does her schoolwork, and I love to eat grass and relax in the sun. There usually is a smell of other bunnies to though because she gives everybunny a turn. Have fun!!View attachment 60737
> View attachment 60738


I sure will, and thanks.


----------



## BunLover (Jun 2, 2022)

Hi. I am so happy because I just ate breakfast like 10 minutes ago. I had some weeds, broccoli stem, and other stuff. I almost escaped yesterday, 
but I was only nibbling here and there, I wish they had let me stay so I could get my own dinner in the yard. I had to get brushed yesterday, but it was a lint roller. I work good I think. Have a good day.


----------



## BunLover (Jun 5, 2022)

Me Bunbun is back. It is pretty hot today, my owner and other people plant the garden to day. when stuff grows I will try and take a picture. Bye


----------



## BunLover (Jun 7, 2022)

Hi again, Just want to give you an update. It is getting way hotter out now it is 62F but it is only the morning while I am typing this. What do you do to stay cool in summer? I don't like frozen water bottles. But I do like tiles..... And ice in my water. My owner is going to find me more stuff to do, What toys do you think I would like? And what do you recommend? Thanks for the help.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Jun 7, 2022)

Apple tree sticks, pine cones, and toilet paper rolls are some my my favorites!


----------



## BunLover (Jun 7, 2022)

CrazyChickenGirl said:


> Apple tree sticks, pine cones, and toilet paper rolls are some my my favorites!


Thx @CrazyChickenGirl I did not now I can have pine cones


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Jun 7, 2022)

BunLover said:


> Thx @CrazyChickenGirl I did not now I can have pine cones


Yup! Happy to help!


----------



## BunLover (Jun 8, 2022)

What is your owners favorite place to get rabbit toys?

-Bunbun


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Jun 8, 2022)

Our owner mostly gets or makes them from stuff outside or around the house.

-Dune, Opal, and Bullet


----------



## BunLover (Jun 9, 2022)

Okay can I have maple leaves?

-Bunbun


----------



## BunLover (Jun 16, 2022)

Hi guys, 
Yesterday my owner read me some books and I ate some hay while she read. Maybe she will read me more today?! It's getting hotter outside. What books does your owner read to you? My owner read me about a pony and other stuff  She gave me banana too.


----------



## BunLover (Jun 21, 2022)

Yesterday I was laying like this. My owner posted a thread about me. She was a little worried, But it was hot so I'm fine.


----------



## BunLover (Jul 1, 2022)

Hello bun friends,
My owner made me a cake,
Here is the stuff you need, You just eyeball how much you put in, it depends how big you want it.

Pellets,
Some hot water, (more pellets then water)
A little banana,
A little parsley flakes,

Topping: Mashed banana. (After baked)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Shape it to a cake, 350F for around 30 minutes, don't let it get too hard. This I a kind of made up recipe, but I got it from a rabbit treat video, Sorry I don't have the measurements.

Picture before baked and after baked. They are switched around


----------



## BunLover (Jul 2, 2022)

Today it going to be around 80F. I love and don't love the hot wether, it means I get be in my hutch house, (witch is good ) and I don't like it too hot (witch is bad). Anyway I will probably eat some cake (Rabbit cake) as up above. My owner put a clip on the fence so I can't get out....... I am pretty sad because I want all the weeds I can get. But....... I had my breakfast a little while ago, I know, pretty late, but it was raining earlier. Talk to you later.

-Bunbun


----------



## BunLover (Jul 21, 2022)

Hi guys, 
I'm doing pretty good today, my mommy is reading to me, its still HOT.


----------

